# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Vorstellung und Frage Dämpfereinheit Koona Park Operator

## Jan87

Moin,

ich heisse Jan und bin seit ca. 3 Jahren Downhillmässig immer mal im Harz unterwegs. 
Habe ein Kona Park Operator von 2014 und gleich eine Frage dazu.



Und zwar habe ich gegen ende der letzten Saison bemerkt das sich etwas Spiel in der hinteren Dämpfereinheit bemerkbar macht. Dachte erst es sei ein Lager, aber auch nach Ausbau der Einheit war dieses Spiel im Dämpfer zu spüren.

Es ist quasi so als gingen die ersten 2 mm ohne Dämpfung bis dann der Dämpfer seine Arbeit aufnimmt.
Jetzt frage ich mich ob noch etwas zu retten ist, oder eine neue Einheit her muss.
Und wenn neu, wie wähle ich diese dann aus? Komme mit den Bezeichnungen nicht zurecht und hätte auch gerne eine etwas härtere Feder dann.




Hoffe der ein oder andere kann mir etwas weiterhelfen.

Beste Grüße
Jan

----------


## georg

> auch nach Ausbau der Einheit war dieses Spiel im Dämpfer zu spüren


Mit der Einheit meinst du den Dämpfer (das Ding wo RockShox draufsteht) inkl Stahlfeder?
Hast du die Stahlfeder demontiert?
Mit ausgebauter Stahlfeder äußert sich das Spiel wie genau?
Wenn die Dämpfereinheit ausgebaut ist, sind die Lager in Ordnung und spielfrei? Da wackelt nichts?

----------


## Jan87

Moin,

Ja genau, Dämpfer plus Feder. Gibt es da einen verständlicheren Ausdruck für?

Ja selbst bei entfernter Feder, geht der Dämpfer auf den ersten 1-2mm leer und fängt dann erst an zu wirken. 
Lagerungen an Schwinge und Aufnahme sind alle in Ordnung.
Ich denke daher etwas stimmt mit dem Dämpfer nicht. Kolbenstange vom Kolben gelöst oder sowas.

Beste Grüße
Jan

----------


## georg

Entweder das oder Luft drinnen.
Die 1-2mm Leerweg in beide Richtungen nehme ich an? Dh. du drückst mit wenig Kraft den Dämpfer 1-2mm rein und dann auch wieder zurück? Da glaube ich wirklich, dass sich die Kolbenstange im Kolben gelockert hat. Um das zu beheben mußt du den Dämpfer komplett aufmachen.
Jetzt stellt sich die Frage des verfügbaren Kapitals, Zeit und Know-How.  :Wink: 
Neuen kaufen? Den tunen lassen? Ein Service machen lassen? Selber machen? Aber da ist Spezialwerkzeug und viel Öl notwendig.

----------


## Jan87

Okay, 
Also ist der revidierbar? Dann gibts Packungs/Dichtungssätze zu kaufen für den Dämpfer?
Hast du da nen Shop und bekomme ich da dann auch eine etwas härtere Feder? 
Gruß
Jan

----------


## georg

Prinzipiell sind alle hochwertigen Dämpfer servicebar. Welcher genau da drin ist, kann ich aber nicht erkennen.
Zu kaufen gibs natürlich diverse Service Kits, härtere Federn sowieso.
Das sollte an sich jeder Shop deines Vertrauens besorgen können.

Ich rate allerdings davon ab, das ohne Vorwissen oder grundlegenes Hydraulikwissen zu machen. WEiters wirst du Spezialwerkzeug benötigen. Wenn du die Dichtlippe mit dem Fingernagel anstreifst, wenn du dich Dichtlippe knickst, wenn.. und selbst wenn du nichts beschädigt: Wenn ein wenig Luft drinnen bleibt, dann funktioniert der Dämpfer nicht (gscheid). Das heißt du wirst eventuell Teile des ersten Service kits beschädigen. Dh du kaufst 2 ein. Dann benötigst du Sezialwerkzeug, Kostet auch Geld. Um den Dämpfer zusammenzubauen kann es notwendig sein in komplett in Öl zu tauchen. Dh für ein paar ml benötigstes Öl mußt du mehrere Liter in einen Behälter füllen. etc. Ob sich das lohnt?

Du kannst dir auch überlegen den Dämpfer zu einem Tuner zu schicken der den Dämpfer dann auch gleich - zumindest rudimentär - auf dein Rad und dein Gewicht einstellt. Jetzt am Anfang der Saison werden da aber die Termine knapp werden.

Allerdings ist das Ding 4 Jahre alt. Was aber nichts ausmacht wenn keine groben Schäden sichtbar sind.

Tuning: Ich weiß nicht welche Firmen da derzeit gutes Service anbieten. Bin schon lange nimmer in der Szene aber früher waren das Referenzen  :Big Grin: 
akira-tuning.com
https://www.tftuned.com
www.motopitkan.at

----------


## prolink88

sieht mir nach einen Rockshox Kage aus. der Billigste von Rockshox
da würde ich gleich in einen RS Vivid R2C investieren bevor du über 100 euro in ein Service steckst
und selbst machen geht nur vom Profis

funktioniert dann auch viel besser und hast mehr zum einstellen
Federhärte kannst da ja aussuchen beim Bestellen
auf die einbaulänge achten
zb. hier https://www.bike-components.de/de/Ro...empfer-p43799/

Dämpfer könnte woanders auch billiger sein
oder einen leicht gebrauchten kaufen

----------


## Jan87

Super,
vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, damit komme ich erstmal weiter. 
Beste Grüße
Jan

----------


## MacMike

> sieht mir nach einen Rockshox Kage aus. der Billigste von Rockshox
> da würde ich gleich in einen RS Vivid R2C investieren bevor du über 100 euro in ein Service steckst
> und selbst machen geht nur vom Profis
> 
> funktioniert dann auch viel besser und hast mehr zum einstellen
> Federhärte kannst da ja aussuchen beim Bestellen
> auf die einbaulänge achten
> zb. hier https://www.bike-components.de/de/Ro...empfer-p43799/zelt01/cam
> 
> ...


das kann ich so nur unterstützen. habe ich auch so gemacht und bin echt zufrieden, du hast einfach viel mehr einfluss und kannst alles so zusammenstellen, wie es dir am besten gefällt

----------

